# Picture request



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Any of you guys out there with a 15-16 GMC Denali with a Western-Fisher plows. Could you please post some pictures of the truck side with out the plow on. I just purchased A new truck. I want to see how it looks. Hoping you don't have to hack it up that bad. Thank you.


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

I had a similar question when I purchased my 2015 last year. I know its a different model, but look through all the photos, you'll get an idea of what I found. No one on here would send me any photos of their truck so I had to request photos from the plow manufacturers. I'll tell you what- I don't mind the way my bumper looks with the receivers off now. I think there is less cutting on a HD truck because it doesn't have the lower plastic valence that is on mine.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=162764&highlight=half+ton+plow


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

LAB INC;2141136 said:


> Any of you guys out there with a 15-16 GMC Denali with a Western-Fisher plows. Could you please post some pictures of the truck side with out the plow on. I just purchased A new truck. I want to see how it looks. Hoping you don't have to hack it up that bad. Thank you.


I was really nervous about cutting into the front of my Denali but it actually turned out okay. I completely removed the lower valance and now that the snow season is over I can take off the plow receivers and put the valance back on.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

*Plow*

Thank you guys ! I appreacte it so much. Any more pictures would be great !


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Camden;2141190 said:


> I was really nervous about cutting into the front of my Denali but it actually turned out okay. I completely removed the lower valance and now that the snow season is over I can take off the plow receivers and put the valance back on.


Your truck came out good. Hate to be a pain but do you have any more pictures of the front of your truck head on ? Also the middle part were the license plate is does the plow rub up on it and is that peace in the middle flop around. Also was wondering when you out the plow on does the hook or hit any of the bumper. I have been a ford guy for a long time. Just went to a gm and I love it. Just don't want a truck for 70k that looks bad. Thank you again.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

FWIW

Here's my SLT with the Fisher MM2

Really tight to the bumper cut

hardly noticeable


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Now that one looks good ! Wonder if we could make the Western one look that way !


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

LAB INC;2141238 said:


> Now that one looks good ! Wonder if we could make the Western one look that way !


Western probably looks better with receivers out. Fisher will always look like that


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

That's what I was thinking. I might have to get a Fisher or just leave the receivers on all year.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Or fab up tow hooks or a bull bar to use western recover pockets


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

I was thinking that as well.


----------



## Road Dawg (Jan 3, 2016)

Why the switch from Ford. I have a 2015 Denali with a fisher mount. Looks fine not really hacked up at all.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Still have the ford. I have been having some problems with the fuel system on the ford. I had to add a truck for work so I thought I would try a GMC. Do you have any pictures of how yours looks. Thank you.


----------



## racingmt (Feb 3, 2015)

My 2015 Chevy 2500HD....I know its not a GMC but figured id share to help. I have a new western 8' pro plus.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

racingmt;2142575 said:


> My 2015 Chevy 2500HD....I know its not a GMC but figured id share to help. I have a new western 8' pro plus.


Nice setup, GOOD LUCK W/YOUR NEW RIDE!!!


----------



## racingmt (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks man


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

racingmt;2142575 said:


> My 2015 Chevy 2500HD....I know its not a GMC but figured id share to help. I have a new western 8' pro plus.


Thank you for the pics !! Truck looks great !!


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Any one else have pictures of a Denial with a western mount they can show me. Thank you.


----------



## Metal1371 (Oct 16, 2016)

I just posted a new thread asking very similar question for my 16 chevy 2500 high country. I'm looking at a fisher 8.5 extremeV. I have seen a few newer chevy trucks with fisher plows and it looks like the plow hits the bumper/license plate when raised. I'm now thinking i may need to look into western. If the western wont hit the bumper and has the removable gear I like that for a cleaner look in the summer months.


----------



## Metal1371 (Oct 16, 2016)

racingmt said:


> My 2015 Chevy 2500HD....I know its not a GMC but figured id share to help. I have a new western 8' pro plus.
> 
> View attachment 151707
> 
> ...


did you have to pull your license plate back under the truck at all for the plow not to hit it, or does the western not have this issue? I have found the fisher plows will hit the plate and bumper so installers have been pulling plates and plastic back under truck and fastening them there. kinda cheesy in my opinion.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Metal1371 said:


> did you have to pull your license plate back under the truck at all for the plow not to hit it, or does the western not have this issue? I have found the fisher plows will hit the plate and bumper so installers have been pulling plates and plastic back under truck and fastening them there. kinda cheesy in my opinion.


I am having the same problem as you are now. I have a GMC and have not put a plow on it as of yet. I am beyond upset on how much you have to cut the front of the truck to put a plow on it. I feel the Chevy is a cleaner cut then the GM. I also don't want to take off the lower air dame. I don't like how it looks. I was going to go with a Fisher plow because I feel it's a cleaner cut but prefer a Western plow. I think I am going to have the shop leave the receiver brackets on and cut it so close that you can't take them off. I feel it looks better with them on. Anyone out there have any more good pics of a new GM with a Western.


----------



## Metal1371 (Oct 16, 2016)

LAB INC said:


> I am having the same problem as you are now. I have a GMC and have not put a plow on it as of yet. I am beyond upset on how much you have to cut the front of the truck to put a plow on it. I feel the Chevy is a cleaner cut then the GM. I also don't want to take off the lower air dame. I don't like how it looks. I was going to go with a Fisher plow because I feel it's a cleaner cut but prefer a Western plow. I think I am going to have the shop leave the receiver brackets on and cut it so close that you can't take them off. I feel it looks better with them on. Anyone out there have any more good pics of a new GM with a Western.


What do you think of this idea... 
add torsion keys to gain about 2" of height in the front of the truck. Then put some stops on the plow so it can't raise up as high and hit the plate area. I don't know what these stops are called but I have seen them on other people's plow set ups before. I don't like the idea of stopping a plow from raising all the way up but with the truck itself being raised I feel it may offset each other....


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Metal1371 said:


> What do you think of this idea...
> add torsion keys to gain about 2" of height in the front of the truck. Then put some stops on the plow so it can't raise up as high and hit the plate area. I don't know what these stops are called but I have seen them on other people's plow set ups before. I don't like the idea of stopping a plow from raising all the way up but with the truck itself being raised I feel it may offset each other....


That could work. I am not 100% sure on it. Could offset its self. My hole problem is getting the mount on the truck with out hacking it up.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I know this thread is old, but I found it when I was trying to figure out how to get my plow on my Denali without cutting apart the whole front end.

So, first off, I took that lower valance off and launched it. I personally think the stance of the truck is much better without it. After that it was on to a whole bunch of little cuts to the front clip until the bracket fit up into place.

Mounted the bracket, put the shoes on, tried to hook to the plow, but when the hooks arms that grab the pockets, they came up they contacted the chrome part that I wanted to leave in place.

So I dropped the pockets 3" down by fabbing some steel work on them. Mind you that I have a leveling kit on my truck so my front end is already 2" taller than stock with taller tires also. So it set the pockets at the same location as my old truck and I did not need to re position my lift frame angle.

So here is what I have. Long and short, I am pretty happy with how the mounting turned out. You can virtually not see the mounts without the pockets in place. If you want, you could get the valance back on in the summer. You would need to cut it a bit, but I think it would hide the mount totally if that is what you are going for.

So here is what you start with.







Valance Still In Place







Valance Off







Mounts installed (This is how it looks in the summer with no buckets)







First attempt, buckets fit, but plow would not attach







This is what I came up with to get the arms to latch. (This is not on the Denali front end, I was using my dump truck that was in my shop to do the fabrication work)


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

So I hope that this helps somone down the road looking to attach a plow to a Denali front end without chopping it all apart.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Truck look great! Wow that's a great job. Came out really good.


----------



## CTBoxman (Sep 9, 2017)

I know this thread is a little old but thought these pics might help. 2019 high country with snow ex 8'6" hdv. Was in the same dilemma but very happy with this install!


----------

